# Golden State Bettas Spring Show May 2-3



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Come one, come all. I'll be manning the Cash Table on Sunday.

Please feel free to contact me for the official Veiltail entry form - it is an Excel file, and it cannot be uploaded to this site.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome! I will be joining Mrs. Hrutan at the show, and will be participating in purchasing a Betta at the auction!

Here is an ad picture I thought would also be helpful:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hehe, you got the old one, before Karen corrected a little spelling error. But yeah.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh haha. My bad! I'll be looking to meet new breeders that are members of this site!!!


----------

